# My experience with Smoke Hollow OLP-Inc.com Customer Service



## irish77060 (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, I would give this unit 5 stars. However, after seeking assistance from Outdoor Leisure Products (olp-inc.com) for a mistake I (yes, my mistake) made while ordering a cover for it from their website, my "good feeling" about this smoker is kaput. On a Saturday, after assembling the unit, I ordered a cover for it. By mistake, I had hit the add-to-cart button twice and ordered two covers instead of one. I didn't recognize that until the order was already processed. Immediately, the confirmation came in from the customer service dept. and I turned around and sent an email to them telling them what happened. I also called to leave a message on their answering machine but they don't have one. I made every effort. My intent was to have that email waiting on them Monday morning so they would credit back the additional one and ship only one cover. Instead, I received a shipping notice that both had shipped. I called customer service and they claimed never to have received the email. I sent it again. They told me that I would have to pay the return freight for the additional heavy cover to return it since it was my mistake. Huh? In my days as a manufacturers rep I never would've done that if the customer showed proof that they tried to rectify their mistake. Lesson learned!!

Maybe I am knit picking, but the experience could've been better.

Richard C. Hughes:hit:


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Now to your complaint. You ordered it. Why is it their problem that you did not know what you were ordering.  They paid the shipping to get it to you. The return should be on you. I don't feel that the next customer that knows what they are ordering should have to pay the price of your mistake. If you want that. You should probably be dealing with a brick and mortar store. As you said it is big and heavy to ship. The shipping company doesn't care who made the mistake.

Just my













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






I am so sorry that it happened. But shipping is not free.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

